#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Office 2007 file converter to office 2003 file

## dhproeng

hI, 
I NEED OFFICE 2007 FILE CONVERTER TO OFFICE 2003 FILE. PLEASE IF ANYONE HAS THIS, SEND ME THE LINK. MY EMAIL ID IS 


WAQASALI912@YAHOO.COMSee More: Office 2007 file converter to office 2003 file

----------


## xiron

> hI, 
> I NEED OFFICE 2007 FILE CONVERTER TO OFFICE 2003 FILE. PLEASE IF ANYONE HAS THIS, SEND ME THE LINK. MY EMAIL ID IS 
> WAQASALI912@YAHOO.COM




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lserpach

According to your request, I understand that you can't open 2007 office files, from your 2003 office soft. If that is the case, when you try to open those kind of files, the program will ask you if you want to get the necessary software in order to do that. If you accept it, automatically the system will search the soft for you, and you'll be asked to install it. 
On the other hand, if you work on 2007 office version, try to save the archives you create choosing the correct option in "save as type...." blank.

good luck!  regards!

----------


## xiron

with the file i give to him ... he can open in office 2003 ... files created in office 2007

----------


## khurmi

Hai,
   In Office 2007, use *F12* and then "save as type" click and select  *Word 97 - 2003 Document* , then ur office 2007 is converted into office 2003 using the same file name.

Regards
Khurmi

----------


## linus

Using a Office 2003 created excel file in Office 2007 has its problems. All VB macros are deleted. While saving one gets bizarre messages as "Minor Loss of Fidelity"  or  " Data may be lost". Sometimes on reopening, the calculations do not work as some changes have been made without warning in some cell. I have had frustrating experiences with a lot of my 20003 files behaving abnormally. Is there any way to recover the file in original 2003 format. Re-opening the file again in Office 2003 on another machine does not help as macros have been deleted.



Regards,


LINUS

----------

